# Don't look for your strength in others



## Xai1985

Please how to say this in Japanese

I'm looking for the translation of:
- Don't look for your strenght in others...

Can anybody help me to transalate this into Japanese? I use Google Translator  but I don't trust it too much.


----------



## karlalou

Could you tell us more about it?
It would be literary [自分・あなた・君]の[強さ・力]を[他人・ほかの人・人]に[求める・探す・期待する]な.


----------



## 810senior

Does it mean kind of "don't rely on others"?
If yes, it can be also translated like 人に頼るなhito ni tayoru na or 他人がやってくれるのを期待するなtanin ga yatte kureru no wo kitai suruna.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

What is the meaning of the original English sentence?

Do not over-estimate others' strength as high as yours.
Do not rely on others.


----------



## Xai1985

Hi friends, thanks for the help. The full sentence will be "you must not look for your strenght in others, look in yourself" it's like when you have someone and you fight stronger in life, it's to say this strenght is already in you, use it, don't look for it in others, you already have it


----------



## karlalou

Hi,
OK then how about
己の力を他者に求めるな（己自身に求めよ）

I tried to make it look like an old saying by using 己(onore=you or yourself), which is often used in such phrases. In the parenthesis is 'look in yourself' if you like.

己の力を他者に求むること勿れ sounds even more archaic.

Do you read Japanese?


----------



## Xai1985

No sorry  i never got lesson to read it, i understand a little by hearing, just normal conversations. campay, nani?, arigato, itadakimasu, tadaima, dare?, iterashai, omedeto￼ , justo some, also i write them how they sound in spanish  i'm a little anime and sushi freak . Thanks a lot for your help.

Onore no chikara o tasha ni motomeru na￼￼


----------



## karlalou

己の力を他者に求めるな


> Onore no chikara o tasha ni motomeru na


Perfect.


----------



## frequency

> Don't look for your strength in others.


Do you say so in Spanish, eh?



810senior said:


> 人に頼るなhito ni tayoru na or 他人がやってくれるのを期待するなtanin ga yatte kureru no wo kitai suruna.


Both are natural. Or 人に期待するな. But they all sound stiff, cool, and instructive.


----------



## Xai1985

Thanks for your help


----------

